# Steam 40k Sale: All games + Space Marine



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have not purchased any 40k games for the computer this is a great opportunity. All individual games are 50% off and the $100 bundle comes with every 40k game plus all the Retribution DLC. The bundle also comes with Space Marine. The deal ends on Monday as it is a weekend sale.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/11181


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shame i've already got half of them otherwise i'd give this a look.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Would love to get that pack, was it not for the fact that I already had all the games on the list apart from Space Marine. :crazy:


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Damnit, I'm at work and can't view it.

Anything beyond the Dawn of War series? I own all of that already.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

The only game that is not a Dawn of War game is the Space Marine game that is in the bundle.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't justify it when I still have more Grey Knights and Death Guard figs to buy  

But I am going to spend the money on Space Marine when it comes out for the PS3... Can't resist


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I can't justify it when my computer can't run the games. *sigh*


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

You always have the option of purchasing the games because Steam will save them on your online account. Then when you get a new computer you can play them!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I only own the original DoW series so this is a tempting buy. Wife would kill me though.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd rather buy the things piecemeal, the wargear for last stand can be bought in a bungle for 5€ or such while each one separately costs 2.5€. So you are actually losing money that way if you buy this bundle. With every release of a warhammer game they always offer bundles and I bought the whole DoW 1 series for 9.99€ when DoW 2 Retribution came out.

All in all you can get this entire bundle for less than 50€ if you just wait and buy them in their own bundles. The only expensive part would be the DoW 2 games.
I didn't look but is the new SM game in there as well?

I buy all my games from G2Play and I bought the new SM game from they for 29€

Space Marine for 29€, yes please...

You only get the serial number though, no box or DVD or anything like that. So unless you want any of that I'd go with G2Play.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn, I'd definitely get this if my computer could actually _run_ DoW II and it's sequels... yes, I know, it's ghetto.


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'd rather buy the things piecemeal, the wargear for last stand can be bought in a bungle for 5€ or such while each one separately costs 2.5€. So you are actually losing money that way if you buy this bundle. With every release of a warhammer game they always offer bundles and I bought the whole DoW 1 series for 9.99€ when DoW 2 Retribution came out.
> 
> All in all you can get this entire bundle for less than 50€ if you just wait and buy them in their own bundles. The only expensive part would be the DoW 2 games.
> I didn't look but is the new SM game in there as well?
> ...


yeah the sm game is in the bundel, which is why its of decent value, considering its 100USD for the budel and thats what id pay roughly to buy the sm game when it comes out has me tempted cept i only have 120 till next thursday to last me for food, and anything else i need :/


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah I'm looking on steam at the moment and I can't even find the Space Marine Game for sale let alone as part of the 50% off Dawn of War Bundle


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Uncle Nurgle said:


> Yeah I'm looking on steam at the moment and I can't even find the Space Marine Game for sale let alone as part of the 50% off Dawn of War Bundle


You live in the UK, yes? Blame "Game".


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh wtf seriously? It's not available ever on Steam if I live in the UK??


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

So wait if I buy Space Marine on steam do you get to play it now or is it just like a pre-order?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

For those of you who can get on steam, its a pre-order, that will unlock on the release date.
As to UK users of steam, GAme has done a deal with THQ, and basicly, any new THQ game will not be avilable on steam for at least the first 3 months. When home front was relesed i ended up buying it on disk, as it was, at the time not avilble on steam in the UK.


----------

